# American Hoping to Work in Canada



## FigNewton (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi All,

My partner and I (both American) will be moving to Vancouver BC (via Munich) this Summer 2010. He will be starting grad school at UBC this Fall and I hope to find a job.

I have been an ESL (English as a Second Language) Teacher off and on for about 7 years now. I have a college degree and have published 2 books in my field (the 3rd is in the works). 

My understanding is that I can apply for common law status (we've been together for 10 years) and thus gain the right to work through my partner's student visa. If anyone has any experience or advice on this matter, I'd love to hear from you.

Also, if anyone has any insight into my prospects as an American ESL Teacher in Vancouver BC, I'd be grateful for any info you could share. About 90% of my ESL background has been in Business English and Adult ESL and that's my demographic of choice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

FigNewton said:


> Also, if anyone has any insight into my prospects as an American ESL Teacher in Vancouver BC, I'd be grateful for any info you could share. About 90% of my ESL background has been in Business English and Adult ESL and that's my demographic of choice.


I'm an elementary school teacher and I sometimes spend my summers teaching ESL in Vancouver or Victoria so I'll be able to talk about the job market there. You'll have no problem finding an ESL teaching position in Vancouver over the summer because it's the busiest time of the year. However, the challenge will be finding one that suits your education and experience. 

There is such a wide variety of schools/programs and, as a result, a wide variety of positions. The salary/wages can range from a little above minimum wage to something that's actually very respectable - it all depends on your education, experience, connections and luck. Although the summer is the busiest time for ESL programs, it's also flooded with university students looking for summer jobs. And, as ESL programs are rather seasonal, it will be a challenge finding a full-year position.

In my opinion, the best adult ESL positions for those with considerable experience are at the various universities and colleges around Vancouver. There are some private companies that also have good reputations. Generally, look at the qualifications they require for teachers - it should at least be a CELTA or equivalent. I personally recommend the summer programs put on by various public school districts, but you'll be teaching international high school students and you'll need a BC teaching certificate.

Good luck!


----------



## FigNewton (Mar 26, 2010)

*Teaching ESL*



chan_konabe said:


> I'm an elementary school teacher and I sometimes spend my summers teaching ESL in Vancouver or Victoria so I'll be able to talk about the job market there. You'll have no problem finding an ESL teaching position in Vancouver over the summer because it's the busiest time of the year. However, the challenge will be finding one that suits your education and experience.
> 
> There is such a wide variety of schools/programs and, as a result, a wide variety of positions. The salary/wages can range from a little above minimum wage to something that's actually very respectable - it all depends on your education, experience, connections and luck. Although the summer is the busiest time for ESL programs, it's also flooded with university students looking for summer jobs. And, as ESL programs are rather seasonal, it will be a challenge finding a full-year position.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response, chan_konabe. 

So far I've been able to cruise along w/out any of the TEFL, TOEFL, CELTA certifications but I have looked into this a bit since my last post and CELTA does seems to be the qualification of choice as you suggest. 

I have a BA in Economics and a certification as a computer programmer which has helped me get Business English classes over the years. I'm hoping I can find decently paying work w/out having an MA but I'm prepared to get the CELTA certification if need be.

Again, thank you for your insight.


----------

